# Pigeon Smuggler



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I tried to post pictures and tell you about the car seat travel loft for pigeons and Mr Hooter's palace for motel travel but right now the ability to post pictures requires a URL something or other, I don't know if I have one because I don't know what it is darn it all. 
So I'll tell you about my secret life as a pigeon smuggler. (It's not what you think) I work in the Principal's office of a local high school (you would think I could spell better) ( and know what an URL is) I am not anybody important in there-, but my desk is very busy. I become a smuggler of pigeons every time an orphan comes my way. A baby is dumped by parents or hurt or you know how it goes- Pets are not allowed on campus.... I pack the baby in my specially disguised duffle bag walk back to the back copy room, plug in the heating pad, take out the special baby romper room, put hot water though the coffee pot to have water ready for formula, and give 'em a pat and kiss and back to my desk I go .Successfully smuggled for one more day. Every so often I go back to check the copy, add paper, un-jam it and so on. My lunch and breaks are just enough time to feed through the day. And the Neck Nest helps hide the baby off and on and let us be close. My greatest moment of splendid smuggling came when a concerned teacher came to me and said that I needed to call the copier repair person as the copy was squeaking terribly!! I was humming the secret agent man song all the way home


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cute story.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, well, well, a pigeon smuggler and comedienne too! How fun!

I'm psychic and foresee many interesting stories ahead!

Keep 'em comin'! This site has a wealth of information and even those who are willing to do a lot of reseach to find an answer!

Your office is very fortunate to have such a wonderful "repair" person! Not everyone can fix a squeaky machine!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Boni Birds, 


This is great! wonderful...good for you...

I like how the Xerox machine was 'squeaking'...!

Lol...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Boni Birds,

This is such a cute story. It sounds like you are the most important person in that office. Mr. Squeaks (Shi) is phyco. Whoops!! I mean phychic (I can't spell either), so we will be looking forward to more of your exciting stories. 


Keep up the smuggling "Secret Agent Lady"

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boni, that is hilarious. I enjoyed your smuggling story a lot. 

Pigeonmama (Daryl) is a nurse and once smuggled a tiny baby in to work with her in, of all places, her bra! That was a great story too.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

You girls are so funny. This is a great way to start the day!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

What a great story, tee hee!
Would love to see pix of all your "Secret Agent" gear!

This post by Trees Gray has some instructions for posting images:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=158505&postcount=5


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Boni Birds,
> 
> This is such a cute story. It sounds like you are the most important person in that office. Mr. Squeaks *(Shi) is phyco*. Whoops!! I mean phychic (I can't spell either), so we will be looking forward to more of your exciting stories.
> 
> ...


Boni, I am SO sorry you had to see that typo (NOT!!) by Feather! Squeaks was absolutely SHOCKED, Feather, to think that HIS mate was called...that horrible word! He said he sent you a Wing Fu reprimand...only a warning since he knows you are VERY busy and probably not in your right mind at this time!  

Boni, Feather (a.k.a. Wonder Woman), me (Shi, a.k.a. Scorpio Power) and MR. Squeaks (my pij a.k.a. The Caped One and partner with WW), are all members of a group called the Super Power Pigeons (SPPs). We have members all over the world and fight pigeon injustice whenever and wherever we can. 

You would make a wonderful addition to our organization, if you choose to accept. Your area of expertise is SMUGGLING and we can always use a MASTER...not only to help on missions but also as a teacher.

We look forward to hearing from you!!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Duplicates*

Boni Birds,

I'd be veRRRy careful about keeping baby pigeons hidden near the copying machine.

You might wind up with more than one pigeon!

An OLD joke (but still funny): "Xerox never does anything original." (Saw it as somebodys signature on macnn.com forums). 

On a serious note:

Letting people know that you rescue baby pigeons might help save some pigeon lives. (But you kknow what's best in your situation).

Last week one sunny afternoon a young woman pushing a baby carriage saw me holding our pigeon Wieteke at our first floor(Germany)/second floor(USA) -- (in Germany the first floor is the floor above street level, or above the ground floor) -- when he came for some food. When someone is watching I hold him and display his neon orange plastic leg band so they know he is technically a "pet" pigeon and not a street pigeon I am feeding. 

She remarked that the day before in front of the neighboring church she had seen a young pigeon which couldn't fly next to a large tree. She didn't know what to do, so left it there. I couldn't visualize which tree, or the location, so I asked my wife to accompany her while I changed clothes to go there. Hilde came back, said the pigeon (or black bird, all we could see was blackish feathers of a large blackbird or a young pigeon, had been run over by a car. 

The young woman remarked that "next time" she would know whom to contact (me). 

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CUTE joke, Larry! Even funnier since I had never heard it! AND, I worked with copiers for years! (well, maybe I did hear it and just "forgot"...kinda par for the course these days!)

I am so sorry to hear about the bird. But, he did not die in vain. Now, there is a person who knows WHO to contact if she sees another bird in distress (and regular baby outings could sure raise that possibility!)


THANKS, LOVE and HUGS to you and your wife!


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

My goodness. It is funny how things come around in this universe for sure. Here I just fell off my pigeon island and found all of you (who I preceive to be far more advanced than I for sure)and I have an opportunity to join a group- who believes in the same ideas I do! I would love to become involved. I read a book latley that talk about pigeon friendly ways to control populations in the city. By building those ancient pigeon places( forget how to spell the name) and maintaining a humane, controled place for them to live where the city could hire a full time caretaker, people could come to see the work of art it would be and feed the birds, for a small fee-which would agument the caretakers wage. I wanted to look into those knids of ideas and help our city be a pigeon friendly place. Does your group have information and ideas on how to do that? 
Wish I had thought up a cool name for myself like you guys have but, I didn't even know what that password part meant.... but I do have bonnie birds!


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I really do have some secret connections with the custodians and so on, they know I rescue birds. It is just that fragrant rule breaking by the principal's staff isn't going to be acceptable employee behavior so, "secret agent man"! comes in play. (there isn't a secret agent woman song is there)


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah! I can't wait until I get home to try. There is a lot of new homeland security rules about using computers owned by the state. But I can so far still use my luch half hour at a few sites!
I did finally make the connection to look up URL on the internet -silly me...

Hope I can get pictures up tonight- thank you so much


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I couldn't leave a comment on your very terrific picture I went and looked at (must be your URL) -very big beautiful bird! I can see you need my "Pigeon Wear" too!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OOOPS! Sorry, Boni...I think I gave you the wrong impression about the SPPers!

There ARE organizations who advocate cotes built for pijies and other legitmate/helpful suggestions to control populations, etc.

Actually  the SPPs started as a "fun" type of thing with ficticious scenarios and villians!

We have had birdbots (bird robots) and their evil inventor, BADBRAD(bot). We used pigeon poop as the answer to solve THAT problem. 

All SPPs have "super" powers and abilities that include, but are not limited to: ESP, teleportation (through "seed" holes), Wing Fu techniques, etc. 

Also, one of their current main nemisis belongs to Pete Jasinski and is a CAT named Dorian von Nastypuss (Pete shows his picture in his Avatar after his bath!). My cat, Twiggy, is a double secret agent who has DvN wrapped around her tail so that she can "pass" secrets to the "good" birds! Presently, DvN is licking his fur after his latest defeat and, no doubt, thinking up another dastardly deed to make pigeons miserable!

Hope that you will still consider joining the SPPers whose main goal is to thwart the evil ones and maintain truth, justice and the PIGEON WAY... 

The primary goal of this site is to help pigeons and the people who own or find them as best we can. 

I also believe that sometimes, a little laughter helps offset the sadness and heartbreak that occurs and helps keep a "balance."


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Very sweet story about your squeaky copy machine @ work, Bonni Birds, and I don't doubt for a minute that your birds are bonni. It's just so great what you're doing at work and in cases like this flagrant violation of the Principal's rules of conduct is an absolute must  .

fp


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Mr Squeaks, Of course, I would love to join. (as long as we are not required to do anything too immoral, illegal or fatting) will I have super powers too?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Boni Birds said:


> Mr Squeaks, Of course, I would love to join. (as long as we are not required to do anything too immoral, illegal or fatting) will I have super powers too?


You are ALREADY a member!! Your Smuggling Post automatically drew our attention! Anyone with that much talent is a NATURAL for the SPPs!! Your area of expertise is SMUGGLING. We don't have a "human" smuggler! Feather (WW) has all the powers of Wonder Woman. Myself, as Scorpio Power, have all the powers and more of this talented Zodiac sign: healing, psychic, ESP, Invisibility (as does WW), plus martial arts. You, as a Master Smuggler possess the power to cloud minds, so you, too, have Invisibility powers! Also, your expertise with INVENTIONS will be invaluable!

Immoral? Oh my, NO...we have to follow the rules of the forum...

Illegal? well, now that depends on the "enemy"...nothing that would get you in trouble with your job or anything like that!

Fattening? Well, that MAY be a problem but only if you like peanuts! The ones in danger of gaining a few are the SPPigeons! You see, Squeaks (The Caped One), has been known to carry - uh - energy snacks, such as: Safflower, Sunflower and Hemp Seeds PLUS peanuts! His "cape" can hide quite a LOT! Being a Racing Homing Pij, he's quite the muscular one and needs a SUPER sized CAPE!  

Please feel free to let us know of other talents you may have and WELCOME!!

I may have to keep a CLOSE watch on Dorian von Nastypuss! He's been MUCH too quiet lately!

There is also Alvin, in Ireland, who has marvelous scenarios. However, he may be busy as we haven't seen one of his "stories" lately...

Things are very quiet, at the moment, as the SPPers take a well deserved rest. HOWEVER, we are ever VIGILENT as trouble could erupt at any time!

Other SPP members may wish to tell you about their SPPers...we are gettinh quite a group! 

STAY TUNED...


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I am so amazed and in awe that we could really talk to some one in Ireland, Florida, Arizona, and how wide spread pigeon people are! Really I did just step off of Pigeon Island and I go to sleep at night thinking of all of you in your houses enjoying your birds much like I do, it is like being frozen in 1950 and just waking up! I still can believe it!

I know a power I have- I find things, lost birds have come down out of the sky to me -I have two very good stories about that for someday. 

What kind of things are we being vigilent for? And who is Dorian and Nastypuss (they sound like cats)
Thank you


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Well I am not all that powerful.... I just spent over two hours trying to find a URL, they all say free 3 easy steps- yeah right- trying all the picture uploading directions you gave me, and I am no where...what the heck is a KB ? think I'll back to my island for a while till I go find someone to sit down with me on this whole picture thing....this computer stuff is so ridiculous I could drive to Florida to show pictures faster!
Sorry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOL! You sound JUST like me with computers! I REMEMBER manual TYPEWRITERS!  Fortunately, when I went to permanent vacation (a.k.a. retirement), I had help getting my laptop. There are two former co-workers I call my "computer gurus." They set up stuff for me and help me when I get into trouble (and is THAT easy to do with a computer!). I know exactly how you feel. I personify the books for "Dummies." If I have EXACT instructions and I mean REALLY simple, I can read and follow...usually. *sigh*

Anyway, Dorian von Nastypuss is a cat. That's his full name and he lives with Pete Jasinski, another long time member, along with some delightful birdies.. Dorian epitomizes cat evil (all in fun, of course...he really is a pussy cat!)

We are vigilent in watching "threads" for those who are looking to cause trouble or dissention among the SPPers. Check the Story section and look for Alvin's threads and you will see what I mean. He really got into the "spirit" and wrote wonderful stories. 

If you need more help, I can PM further info...providing I remember! LOL


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you. I called a computer smarter and he helped me set up in image shack, but when I tried to set it up on this site it said it was not valid. I am working on it, at least I have pictures out there somewhere. Thank you very much for "feeling my pain" Bb


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Boni Birds,

If you have your own picture file, you can upload from that, as long as the pic is under 100kb's.

If you use a public picture file, you can post the link address of the pic and then we can click on it from there.


----------

